# How easy is it to breed crickets?



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a super large fishtank that will soon be empty. instead of selling it I have considered setting up a breeding cricket zone to feed out baby chams.
but i've read this isn't to easy to do, anyone on here breed your own crickets? how easy is it? do they smell?
etc

Any help is needed : victory:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

very easy lol

ive bred them and its easy as you can get.

i sent patsyking my cricket breeding sheet thing if you pm her and ask her to send it ya im sure she would.

id write it out again but it woulkd take me forever lol


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

oh great thank you 

I'll send her a pm and see if I can grab it : victory:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Put them all in together and feed them....

They'll sort it from there


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

What do you guys use as a substrate and a laying substrate?


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> What do you guys use as a substrate and a laying substrate?


Their natural nesting material is damp soil, so damp compost or something similar would be fine.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> What do you guys use as a substrate and a laying substrate?


eco earth. if you use soil from the garden theres a risk of mites


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, eco earth is what I have ready.

Planning to put two bulk bags of adult crickets into a LARGE really useful box with no substrate but with egg cartons and bog roll tubes in, then about 4 cricket tubs half filled with eco earth. My plan is that every couple of weeks I will remove the tubs, put lids on them and leave them to hatch out crix, which can be reared in the tubs for a while then put into a separate tub.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have bred crickets black and brown and they easy, 
i got my in a little tub/tank with nothink on the floor a fish food lid and i put tissue in that flat and wet it so its damp enough for them to drink from, and i put some food as long as they got somewhere damp to lay the eggs and food and warm they will breed, make sure they all adult to breed.
and i check eveyday under the tissue and put the tissue with egg into a tub with not many air hole and spary it everyday that then go on top my lizard tank sparying everyday and in less than 2 week they hatch. i got a thread about this ill see if it on here.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> Thanks guys, eco earth is what I have ready.
> 
> Planning to put two bulk bags of adult crickets into a LARGE really useful box with no substrate but with egg cartons and bog roll tubes in, then about 4 cricket tubs half filled with eco earth. My plan is that every couple of weeks I will remove the tubs, put lids on them and leave them to hatch out crix, which can be reared in the tubs for a while then put into a separate tub.
> 
> ...


 
the crix will hatch daily and run around the whole tub so removing the laying box wouldnt work. i raise the until there big enough to catch and then take them out and put them seperate


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

joe0709 said:


> the crix will hatch daily and run around the whole tub so removing the laying box wouldnt work. i raise the until there big enough to catch and then take them out and put them seperate


So there isnt really any way of having boxes of the same sized crickets? They will have to be mixed?

Not the end of the world....


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

So I guess I should have the whole bottom of the box as eco earth so they can lay anywhere?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## darthraver56 (Mar 12, 2009)

*breeding crickets is hard HA!*



coo_kie said:


> I have a super large fishtank that will soon be empty. instead of selling it I have considered setting up a breeding cricket zone to feed out baby chams.
> but i've read this isn't to easy to do, anyone on here breed your own crickets? how easy is it? do they smell?
> etc
> 
> Any help is needed : victory:


yeh its dead easy it does smell but its not an overpowering stench that makes u wanna chuck ya guts up il send u a link of a video that shows u literally everything u need to know heres the link any way best of luck mate 
How To Breed Crickets. - Video


----------

